# Expensive number plate



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone remember a while ago and there was a hoo har about an expensive number plate that somebody was trying to sell for £12k. it had the letters R, G T R and the numbers 3 & 5 in it.

Well i don't know if anybody cares but i got a little excited as i just saw a white R35 with it on. Looked standard except the nismo 6 spoke alloys off the spec V. Lucky bar steward


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Does anyone remember a while ago and there was a hoo har about an expensive number plate that somebody was trying to sell for £12k. it had the letters R, G T R and the numbers 3 & 5 in it.
> 
> Well i don't know if anybody cares but i got a little excited as i just saw a white R35 with it on. Looked standard except the nismo 6 spoke alloys off the spec V. Lucky bar steward


Great plate - would have paid £3K for it just for the fun but £12K was nuts!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If it was R35 GTR then it was in the 6 or 7 range if I remember..... unless rampant inflation has set in.

Nice, but not that nice


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Haters gonna hate.

If the guy can afford £12k for a reg plate, then bloody good going to him


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> If the guy can afford £12k for a reg plate, then bloody good going to him


I am not sure that was the issue - the thread went that he paid £600 or so for it then came on here asking £12K - unless I am remebering incorrectly?

Something is only worth what those will pay.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

You'd have to be either dirt rich or completely retarded to pay 12,000 for a number plate that only about 2% of the population will actually understand.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

He paid way over at the DVLA auction for it, around £3500 if memory serves.

hen tried to flog it on here for 12k a few months later.

People are entitled to spend their own hard earned cash on anything they like, I just felt it was a strange thing to do given that the R35 plate will depreciate heavily compared to most other plates.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> He paid way over at the DVLA auction for it, around £3500 if memory serves.
> 
> hen tried to flog it on here for 12k a few months later.
> 
> People are entitled to spend their own hard earned cash on anything they like, I just felt it was a strange thing to do given that the R35 plate will depreciate heavily compared to most other plates.


Agree, so how much do you think that K155 MEN is worth? I have had offers that range from £7k to £16k, but am going to hold onto until either George 'Outside' or Elton, Nortons etc etc come a knocking. Lets be honest, this plate is unique around the world and can only be registered once...

It makes all ages point and laugh when they see it on the road and I have never seen another plate cause so much innocent reaction, unless I'm driving my misses car!!!










:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think it will necessarily depreciate, particularly if the car attains classic status.:thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

GTR 1 is for sale, £179,995 now thats expensive !


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

PO 1 is rated at £160,000.

K1 NGS is rated at £239,000.

F 1: Most Expensive Car Number Plate

F1 is rated at £440,625

I wonder what F1 SVM will cost!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You had an offer of £16k for a REG PLATE and you refused it ? Crazy


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> You had an offer of £16k for a REG PLATE and you refused it ? Crazy


Lol keep on dreaming a plate for max. 2.5k is enough already for me.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

anilj said:


> Agree, so how much do you think that K155 MEN is worth? I have had offers that range from £7k to £16k, but am going to hold onto until either George 'Outside' or Elton, Nortons etc etc come a knocking. Lets be honest, this plate is unique around the world and can only be registered once...
> 
> It makes all ages point and laugh when they see it on the road and I have never seen another plate cause so much innocent reaction, unless I'm driving my misses car!!!
> 
> ...


At last Anil, something we can totally agree on!!
I am very fond of reg plates also.
Thats pretty good offers for that plate, makes me wonder if i am way off the mark with what i am expecting for a plate i am currently selling as i was thinking way under even the £7k for mine.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> At last Anil, something we can totally agree on!!
> I am very fond of reg plates also.
> Thats pretty good offers for that plate, makes me wonder if i am way off the mark with what i am expecting for a plate i am currently selling as i was thinking way under even the £7k for mine.


The market is coming back and with so many new super cars coming out, each wants to have some individual charm....money is out there and lets see how this pans out. Car Reg ownership is one of the fastest growing market for those that enjoy investment and ROI.:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

anilj said:


> The market is coming back and with so many new super cars coming out, each wants to have some individual charm....money is out there and lets see how this pans out. Car Reg ownership is one of the fastest growing market for those that enjoy investment and ROI.:thumbsup:


Wondering how much F1 SVM will cost.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

enshiu said:


> Wondering how much F1 SVM will cost.


Well F2 SVM right through to F20 SVM are available at £441 a pop.

Although why you'd want to make a great car look like it was made in 1989 is beyond me. Proper private plates are obvious to 90% of the population (like K155 MEN above), or hide the car's age.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm sure the guy who was selling R35 GTR i'm sure he had a GTR himself.

I cant believe youve been offered so much for kiss men and you havent sold it! CRAZY

Makes me think how much G7RXX is worth


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

OW

Just remembered I saw a red Ferrari some fat twat driving it number plate 51R I loved the number plate I gave him a thumbs up twat just looked away


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

agent-x said:


> OW
> 
> Just remembered I saw a red Ferrari some fat twat driving it number plate 51R I loved the number plate I gave him a thumbs up twat just looked away


 LOL, was you in a GTR?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> LOL, was you in a GTR?


No an IS200 I had just picked my younger brother up from college and was on my way home


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Does anyone remember a while ago and there was a hoo har about an expensive number plate that somebody was trying to sell for £12k. it had the letters R, G T R and the numbers 3 & 5 in it.
> 
> Well i don't know if anybody cares but i got a little excited as i just saw a white R35 with it on. Looked standard except the nismo 6 spoke alloys off the spec V. Lucky bar steward


The original asking price was £35K http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107246-ultimate-gtr-plate-sale.html


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Real Thing said:


> The original asking price was £35K http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107246-ultimate-gtr-plate-sale.html


 Dayum lol 35k for a plate that's alot lol.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Got F3GTR


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

majestic said:


> Got F3GTR


Well done,probably cost £350,hardly relevent on this thread


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Real Thing said:


> The original asking price was £35K http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107246-ultimate-gtr-plate-sale.html


Nice one. I searched for that when i started the thread but couldn't find it. didn't look as far back as 2008 though. I did consider searching for R35 GTR but then it dawned on me that i would get about a million search results for that! :chairshot


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

On a side note i want to get SAM80 but i think it's about 16k and i a) am not paying that much for a number plate and b) don't have enough money anyway!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

agent-x said:


> I cant believe youve been offered so much for kiss men and you havent sold it! CRAZY


The plate will only appreciate as the economy rises..remember it is the only legal plate in the world and I have also registered kissmen.co.uk should someone want to start a male dating business!! The 'pink' pound spends big and dont underestimate how much the opportunity will appreciate....my guess is a damm sight more than £16k....I'll only sell when the _R36_ is offiically announced at £80-90k

You could also ask is the MY2011 justified at nearly £20k over MY2009? Now that is crazy:runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Personally I think it's crazy that people think a number plate should sell for that big a fraction of the car's price.

A number plate like F1 on a mclaren F1 could easily fetch 50+k because the owner has a £700+k car.

An R35 has a max price of 70k. This suggests it's only the super rich who have an R35 as part of their collection who would pay serious money for the plate. This makes the market very limited IMHO.

same will happen to R36 GTR. Add to that, that not many people will appreciate the model insignia of the car and you devalue the plate even more.

It makes it worse that it starts life as a stock available plate, rather than a true private plate.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> It makes it worse that it starts life as a stock available plate, rather than a true private plate.


R35GTR was sold at auction and was never a 'buy off the DVLA website' plate.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

anilj said:


> this plate is unique around the world and can only be registered once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Unique around the world!!! Probably not the best selling point of a number plate as most of them are unique lol :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol Unique around the world!!! Probably not the best selling point of a number plate as most of them are unique lol :thumbsup:


lol nothing is unique though!:runaway::runaway:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> lol nothing is unique though!:runaway::runaway:


I don't think you're getting me....

Every number plate is unique, that is the point of them


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I don't think you're getting me....
> 
> Every number plate is unique, that is the point of them


So, even my former NAS *** plate was unique then?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> So, even my former NAS *** plate was unique then?


For gods sake, someone help me out here


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> For gods sake, someone help me out here


Just Joking :wavey:

Just woke up so please forgive me.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Forgiven lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Forgiven lol


So why is your plate unique than common plates?

Any names in it or just funny name?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

you can't be more unique.

unique means one of a kind.

it's either unique or it isn't!

I don't get what the big deal is with K155 MEN

What's so great about it? You can form many great sayings with UK number plates so why should this be worth so much?

K15SME
MU51CAL
BU66ERS
BA57ARD

The list is pretty much as long as your imagination and creativity.

Anyone who turns down that kind of money for a slightly less than arbitrary number pate is a BE11END!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> R35GTR was sold at auction and was never a 'buy off the DVLA website' plate.



My statement was meant to mean it is a stock layout number plate of the previous type, ie. L NNN LLL.

The fact that it wasn't released isn't evident from looking at it.

I bought my own plate as a non released plate from a dvla auction, but anyone looking at it could assume it came with the car.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> So why is your plate unique than common plates?
> 
> Any names in it or just funny name?


Unique means one of a kind.

By their very nature all number plates are one of a kind - comprendé?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> so why should this be worth so much?


It isn't; pub talk valuation


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

I was offered the R35 GTR plate not so long ago .. and it wasn't 35k , 16k or anything like that amount ...I thought it was quite a reasonable offer ..im not going to say how much over the forum but i think im going to make the seller an offer .


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> It isn't; pub talk valuation


If he was offered it then someone was prepared to pay it, then surely it was worth that amount.

Or was the guy talking BO11CKS?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Na he was prob just A1 7WAT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Obviously personalised number plates are a personal choice as are unusual plates. What I don't get is why people have their initials and then a meaningless number. If people know you, they know it's you and your car and if they don't know you, are they going to be impressed that you've put a £350 DVLA bargain basement plate on a £60k car? I don't think so.

Unusual plates hold the same level of wonder for me. They obviously have a cryptic meaning to the owner but no one else. I'm also sure if I put one of those Irish plates on my car that would give the letters TAZ, anyone I briskly overtook (read: cut up badly and aggressively) would remember it more than the licence number it currently has when reporting me to plod.

If an unusual plate came up that took my fancy and I had the spare cash floating about, I'd probably have one but it's doubtful. Once again, it's the choice of the individual that's getting scrutinised.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not a 100% sure but I think that Marshalls in Cambridge had R35GTR on their demo car when I got mine back in '09


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that number plate was purchased via DVLA auction for the 6K mark and he then offered it for more money...

Of course I prefer the plates with 23 in like mine as you need to know what 23 means so its not so in your face


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

I often see a jeep Cherokee around Belfast and greater areas with the number plate 6tr..I'm sure it's worth a penny,makes me wee every time....lol...!!


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Coincidentally I just saw this on yahoo:

The world's most expensive number plates - Yahoo! Cars


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> you can't be more unique.
> 
> unique means one of a kind.
> 
> ...


A BE11 END indeed! However, a plate is only worth what someone is willing to pay, in NO difference to how much you spend on a Watch, Car , Suit etc....

Surely you cannot start to compare the prices of a reg plate and consider it madness to reject IMHO low offers, but then try to justify spending £70k on a Jap car.....and convice the arty farty mates that it is sooooo much better value than other German marks...Price and purchase will always be subjective to individuals and cannot be scoffed at simply because it isnt your cup of tea or appears madness.....

Madness is buying an LF-A and spending 5 times the value of a GT-R but not getting 5 times benefit.....but good luck to those lucky few cause they dont need to justify their decisions to anyone...:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

anilj said:


> A BE11 END indeed! However, a plate is only worth what someone is willing to pay, in NO difference to how much you spend on a Watch, Car , Suit etc....
> 
> Surely you cannot start to compare the prices of a reg plate and consider it madness to reject IMHO low offers, but then try to justify spending £70k on a Jap car.....and convice the arty farty mates that it is sooooo much better value than other German marks...Price and purchase will always be subjective to individuals and cannot be scoffed at simply because it isnt your cup of tea or appears madness.....
> 
> Madness is buying an LF-A and spending 5 times the value of a GT-R but not getting 5 times benefit.....but good luck to those lucky few cause they dont need to justify their decisions to anyone...:thumbsup:


Whatever you say, but however you justify your decision not to sell it for what sounds like a stupidly high offer, I suspect you'll be sitting on your "investment" for a long long time.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Whatever you say, but however you justify your decision not to sell it for what sounds like a stupidly high offer, I suspect you'll be sitting on your "investment" for a long long time.


I am in no hurry, and you'll be surprised how many enquiries have been made, so it must seem that 'madness' is endemic

I believed that the REG PLATE adds the finishing touch to make the car a little more exclusive and this particular plate does not need any re-spacing, positioning of screw holes or translating into any other language....it makes for someone that has a sense of humour and surely the guys that spend the 'pink pound' would love this for it's eccentricity and shock and awe value...wherever you are in the world....:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

and yet you stil have it!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I must admit, although Ki55 men is not for me, i've had silly offers for my plate yet I still have it and I love it so while i can afford to keep it i will


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There are some N15MO? plates for sale, about £3k the last time I looked


----------

